# Bamboo flooring ~ on the ceiling! (pic)



## BenzMama (Oct 20, 2010)

Was told it couldn't be done by some vendors while others just scratched their heads at my idea. Well, it CAN be done & it's gorgeous!! This is our new 18x20 den ceiling which replaced the old drop ceiling in there. We did it ourselves. Lots of work involved in the project ~ but I would not recommend it for the faint of heart.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice job. Looks great!


----------



## havasu (Oct 21, 2010)

What did you use to secure it to the ceiling?


----------



## BenzMama (Oct 21, 2010)

We 'laid' subflooring (only used 1/2" OSB to reduce weight) screwed to the ceiling joists, just as you'd do for regular floor application into floor joists. The planks were attached with a nail gun using 1 1/4" nails shot thru the very front edge of the tongue. They were angled at about 45 degrees as the ceiling also slopes in there from 10 ft down to 6 ft. We used 4 nails per plank.


----------



## Rhonda523 (Nov 17, 2010)

Beautiful!  Great job!  :trophy:


----------



## Canceo (Nov 19, 2010)

that's really cool.  I like wood flooring on the walls too.


----------

